# Navarre pass



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Not about reefs but just as important. Seems like I remember years ago an effort to cut a pass in Navarre was squashed. Has anyone tried again. It seems like it would be a great improvement to the IW as well as the bay, boating, fishing and tourism. Maybe its time!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

To many tree huggers with absolutly zero data backing their position are against the idea.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a large spread in the Pensacola paper about a month ago, but no firm information.The politicos must get behind and push it wherever the clout has to be applied because it would mean a huge financial gain for the entire area.

However, the environmentalists seem always to win out and I assume they would oppose it.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I live in Navarre, about once a month there is something in the paper about it, someone started an unofficial committee. Pretty sure they have a website as well. So far they have had a few public meetings and are collecting donations to do an environmental study. Heck, just do a referendum so I can vote yes....


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.navarrepass.com/



There ya go, have at it.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell that would take away habitat from the Turtles!! Will never happen!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I hear ya, I am all for it though, maybe someday...... Heck, what am I thinking, they cant even rebuild the Navarre pier.....


----------



## parrothead001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Just to clear up some misinformation....The Navarre Pass committee is an OFFICIAL committee. They registered as a PAC roughly 6-8 months ago. Meetings have been going on for years about the pass, now they have taken an official stance. Get involved. www.navarrepass.com


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Didnt mean to post misinfo, posted the website up above so folks could get the info from the source. Pretty cool place to write your elected officials, they made it easy, only took about 8 minutes.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">http://inweekly.net/article.asp?artID=7631

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif"><SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">NAVARRE PASS Forget about it. The project that could wind up costing hundreds of millions will never happen. Gulf Islands National Seashore officials oppose cutting a pass because it threatens the national park's beaches. Yes, it would make Navarre more competitive with Destin, but no one wants an area like Destin. That's what they say at the awesome T-shirt shops on Pensacola Beach.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif">The above is just an opinion. And also an opinion but could the reason the Navarre pass is going to be pushed so Navarre can turn into a huge development like Destin? I love to visit Destin for a weekend and I am all for steady growth but do we really want high rises all over our beaches? I'm inland so it really wouldn't directly effect me but curious to what the South End folks think?


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (5/4/2008)*To many tree huggers with absolutly zero data backing their position are against the idea.


I would love to see anything other than an opinion about the economic impact on Navarre. As far asI have seen there is zero data to back either side.Simply opinions on both.


----------



## Gulf Cart 205 (Oct 20, 2007)

A pass to get out of the Gulf when I am to the East would benicejust likethe ability to come into Perdido pass to the West when the waves and storms come up. While I am for the "idea" of a pass in the Navarre area, I am suspicious of the mechanics and economics of the pass. I am curious as to how a pass in Navarre would stay open. The pass that was opened in Navarre back in about 1965(?), butlasted for a month or two. Huricanes have cut a pass in the past just to have the normal sea shore processes reclaim it as sandy beach. If a pass were built using some type of jetty structure, how often will it have to be dredged to stay open? How much will it cost to maintain? They use taxes for this and taxes are not other people's money.

Now here is a real stretch for you. The bays along the Gulf all rise and fall with the tides. The bayshave a finite capacity of water they hold (difference between high tide and low tide). This flow of water keeps the bays flushed, feeds the fish by pushing the bait fish/crustaceans/etc in and out, and keeps the existing passes open by flushing the cut that forms the pass. If you cut another pass in Navarre, will the flow throught the Pensacola and Destin Pass be reduced to a point where the pass will begin to close or become shallower? Will the Navarre passsteal flow from the Perdido pass, i.e. the water flowing through Perdido pass will get diverted through Pensacola Pass to make-up for lost flow through the Navarre pass? My concern is that the hydrology of the bays and ICW are balanced and adding a pass in Navarre will piss off mother nature.

The argument of the coastal preservationists is that the pass will alter the ecosystem of the ICW in Navarre by changing the salinity. While I agree that a pass would cause the salt water to be fresher, I have not heard that there is a particular crab, bait fish, trout, redfish, or Spotted Owlspeciesthat needs this saltier water to survive. What about brackish water further up into the rivers and streams of that area due to strongertidal action?

Here is another thought as I write this. What affect will the Navarre pass have on transfering Gulf wave action into the ICW and starting erosion along the water front? Maybe none, but maybe plenty.

My point is that convenience and change come at some price. There needs to be a thorough discussion of the negatives and the positivesto make a good decision. In the future, I would hate to look back at a Navarre pass as the cause for the demise of the Pensacola, Perdido, or Destin pass/bay/ecosystem as much as I would hate to learn that there could have been a wonderful resource for Navarre with a pass due to a lack of serious study and discussion.:toast


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *weatherman (5/10/2008)*...... Heck, what am I thinking, they can't even rebuild the Navarre pier.....


That pretty well sums it up.....not to mention the road from Navarre to P'cola Beach, the sate park, and road to Pickens. Spend tens of millions more on storm vulnerable infrastructure......what a great idea (NOT)! If YOU want to pay for it, have at it. If you want MY tax dollars to pay for it.....I don't think so Scooter!

oke


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (5/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *weatherman (5/10/2008)*...... Heck, what am I thinking, they can't even rebuild the Navarre pier.....
> ...






So we disagree, but for whats its worth FEMA gave a big chunk of cash to the county to rebuild the pier. So theoretically everyone in the US paid a little for that with their tax dollars. I also believe that the funds to rebuild the state park come from the state coffers but I am not sure there. So where are our tax dollars going? Other than scaring off businesses and restaurants...... Surely our tax dollars arent being used to relieve traffic on 98. Tell ya what, I would trade a pass in Navarre for widening 98. Deal?


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Opinions and discussion is what its all about. In reference to development along our barrier islands go, I hate it. I have lived in the Pensacola/Milton area on and offfor 40 years and have seen much change. Back then, you couldn't give beach property away, now most cant afford it. If it was up to me barrier islands would be devoid of development and be utilized for recreation (beach goers and fishermen only). Yes it needs to be studied hard prior to opening, but it should be looked at and given a chance. Odds are if you had 2 different studies done there would be 2 opposite opinions. I love our natural resources and the last thing I want to see is harm done to them. I just cant help but think it would improve them. If not, I would be 100% against it. If it would not harm them, then the added development and and tourist industry may be a good side effect. Come on, look around, what have we got here in the way of economical development? When Bay County can beat us outfor a National Airport, it doesn't say much for the economical draw to our area. Good clean industry, or much of any industry, isn't beating our door down to come in! If you haven't notice, Escambia/Santa Rosa Counties are on the way to an economic nose dive.I say lets get UWF and UF to come in, study it and give us some feed back!! Sound like some good graduate work!!!!


----------



## midwstcowboy (May 5, 2008)

I grew up in south Ga. remember Panama City as kid. Moved to Missouri in 76, 20 plus years later, I take a drive thru PC, what a shame, I say BOOOOO to High rises on the beaches, build them somewhere else. 

Good grief, I remember when I was a teenager, all you see for miles was white beaches , now, ya can't see it unless you find a wide enuff crack between the condos and hotels..... I sure hope that doesn't happen here,


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Good points guys, I would also like to think that there could be a balance between good planning for development and keeping our beaches and such a great place to go. Maybe thats too much to ask for though.....


----------



## parrothead001 (Oct 9, 2007)

The buildup on the beach is poor justification to not build the pass. Only the first mile of Navarre Beach can be built on for high rises. That's the first mile as you come over the bridge heading west. There is one 6 or 7 acre parcel slated for a marina. More townhomes or private residences could be built on the rest of the beach, maybe even a restaurant or two. Something that Navarre needs desperately. There really isn't anything to be offered to get the tourists to Navarre right now, let alone keep them there. I guess as long as they are willing to drive to Escambia County or Okaloosa for a fine night of dining that would be okay. Let Navarre prosper even if it takes building a pass. The north end of Santa Rosa County does nothing for Navarre. 

If you haven't guessed, I am a long time resident of Navarre. Tired of going to another county for recreation.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Gulf cart, I agree, the answers to your questions would be very important. And like someone pointed out, Navarre probably would never turn into a Destin, just doesn't have the land (or sand) to. That makes sense. 

So, would a pass bring more money into the county than has to be spent tocut itand maintain it? Also, does anyone remember first hand the Navarre Pass? Was it done properly from the start or was it a halfarsed project?

Edited - Here's a link to Parrothead001's post before on this subject. I found it informative. Thanksfor the insightPH. 

http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic46550-18-2.aspx#bm48647


----------



## parrothead001 (Oct 9, 2007)

I believe that the Pass Committee's approach to this is to have the pass being cut funded privately. I am not certain who or how they are planning on maintaining it. That it just my lack of knowledge there, I am sure they have a plan I just haven't made it to a meeting lately. Stuck in the sandbox a long way from home!! As for the first pass that was cut, it was not finished at the time of the hurricane that closed it.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not like the mis-information being put out by the pass proponents. They claim that the pass will flush the pollutents out of the sound. Navarre has the purest water of anywhere in the area. Just look at the water quality data that is published in the paper. Navarre is consistently the best. Navarre has the best grass beds too - and great fishing. The proposed pass is about real estate development - not about fishing!


----------



## stainless_steel (Jan 31, 2008)

Mingo,

You really need to do some research.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I agree Stainless Steel, I have 4 members of my family that work in different departments of the EPA , and all of them consider the pass enviornmentaly benificial.And I don't think it's entirely about $ , everything is to some extent, but I personally would love to have the aqua green water and gulf access in my backyard.Start digging today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone mentioned the north end of the county vs. the south end. I would really like to see how the tax$ is distributed in the county. If you look at the population(which is hard to find accurate information for the whole county) it seems that Navarre and GB are the biggest areas and yet the south end sure does seem to miss out on some benefits. Paved roads comes to mind.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I know what you mean, I lived on a road that was more pot holes then asphalt when I built my first house in 1989 off of redfish point Rd in GB. I started , along with several others in the community asking the engineering department in Milton ( which is where I was told to correspond) in 1990 to have the road repaved.It took 9 years for them to repave the 300 yard long road, and that was only because they had some left over black top from haveing to repave Redfish Point rd after the trucks tore it up building the bridge.So I would'nt be looking for alot of tax funded improvements down herein the South.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I have heard that the South end makes the money for the county due to the tourism dollars. As far as where the dollars go who knows....



I would like to see the pass tried again. But I also duck hunt in the sound in the winter, the ducks love the grass, if the pass were to "flush" the sound and kill the grass then I would not be for it. The sound is the prime wintering grounds for the Redhead duck, they are here by the thousands in the winter eating all the grass in the sound.



Just my thoughts, none of which are scientific.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Did any one else get this responce from the commisioner?

First, let me say I am not in opposition to the re-opening of Navarre
Pass. I do feel it's a bigger issue than Santa Rosa County can handle by
itself and I'd like to see the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1218817412_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Army Corp of Engineers, the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1218817412_1 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Federal
Government and/or the <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1218817412_2 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Department of Defense get involved in promoting it
or deciding it's a necessity. Again, I'm not in opposition to it,
however, I feel our priorities at this time should be our roads and the
decision on the issue of our courthouse.
Thank you for taking the time to share your comments. 

Sincerely,
<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1218817412_3 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Bob Cole
Santa Rosa County Commissioner


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Here is one response from Broxson, they sure do want a new court house pretty bad.I know we have a court house now and as I've heard all my life , "if it aint broke don't fix it" is the court house that bad off?

Good Afternoon Mr. Folse,
As you already know I will do whatever I can to move this worthy
community project along to completion.
I wish the County had some available funds to dedicate to the project,
however, each of us know about the overwhelming vote on January 29th
that substantially reduced the Commissioners' ability to take on new
ventures. A new courthouse remains the most pressing need along with
funding for road improvements. We do not have means to meet these needs
at this time.
We must engage the military leaders to help us. I have spoken twice to
the Vice Commander at Hurlburt about the canal. I am sure that he and
others should be enlisted to help us.

Best regards,
John Broxson, <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1218822251_0 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Commissioner


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Yup, same ones, surprised to see everyone is on the same sheet of music. I havent seen much happen to Santa Rosa county in the last two years. My votes go to no incumbent in any election until I start seeing some action.

Oh, I have seen a few things happen actually.

Home Depot in Navarre, not gonna happen thanks to the county.

Ruby Tuesday in Navarre, not gonna happen thanks to the water folks.

Improving 98, havent seen a finger lifted there either.

Oh, the best yet, the fishing pier in Navarre, hmmmm, FEMA gave the county a load of cash to help out, wonder where that went??

Yeah, I live in Navarre so biased a bit down here but everyone would be where they live.


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

There you go, 

Dig a hole in the barrier island and let the surge water flood our little town. You never know, you might just be able to catch a Spannish while you are on the roof of your house waiting for the water to recede. (that would be an interesting post!) 

Skeptical

Rich


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ammo angler (9/3/2008)*There you go,
> 
> Dig a hole in the barrier island and let the surge water flood our little town. You never know, you might just be able to catch a Spannish while you are on the roof of your house waiting for the water to recede. (that would be an interesting post!)
> 
> ...


While a higher probability of suge increase might seem like a logical conclusion, I would prefer to see some hydrological (if that's the right word) study or analysis before assuming that increased likelihood. Any record on the surge from the hurricane that closed it when it was build the first time? That would be interesting to know.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

If the surge is 30 feet like Katrina, hole or no hole wont matter.



Storm surge of 30 feet + winds of 120 mph + 20 inches of rain = a really big Navarre pass.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man can not out-engineer mother nature. i\It may work for a short period of time, but mother nature will prevail.



I know it is a pain in the shooter to have to use the Destin or Pensacola Pass - trust me. However, I think that our tax dollars should be spent somewhere else. We have a lot of other problems that need to be solved and the ecosystem needs to be left alone.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Go take a picture right now and I bet you'll have a Navarre Pass, for a little while anyway.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

does anyone know that If a pass is washed out by a storm can it be legally fought to be left open since it was a natural occurance? wasn't the small hole that was before fort pickins manually closed I know they had tractors working on it at the time.(never personally went through it but heard that small vessels could drive through it.) heck they might as well left it open since they wont repair the road to fort pickens it would have shorten my drive to the gulf.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

well did you get a pass from the storm out there in navar......looks like it washed out alot of the sand at pensacola beach.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

OPEN THE PASS:banghead I do think there is a plan to build right along where the pass should go thru.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Never heard of any plan like that - what's the source of the info. I thought that was state land abutted up against federal land with the state passing title to Santa Rosa county for it's portion of the land later this year (after the park reconstruction is complete).


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I really like having to spend my money and my time everywhere but Navarre....Not!

As far as the beach property if you have enough money you can do with it what you will...but don't pick a sea oat or catch the wrong fish.

Hahaha :moon Their doing a fine job protecting it.


----------

